# Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Best maduro in the oliva line



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

by far SAMs and Olivas best maduro yet. Much better than the Olvia V maduro. a true winner here

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Best maduro in the oliva line


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Not being an Oliva Fan this might make me smoke one since I love Maduros. There are some cigars that I know when you have a negative experience with you don't want to return and sometimes you might miss an opportunity. I did this with CAO cigars and stopped smoking them for about 5 years...now I like a few of them and are in my rotation. Tastes change.


----------

